# How Long to install Exterior Door?



## buletbob

there is allot that needs to be factored in. most front doors Take me between 4-5 hours, to install. and that's with a door that has been recessed into the floor, because of the 1-3/4" thick threshold and metal weatherstripping.
if its a newer door that should be about 2-2 1/2hrs. it all depends on what the installer is faced with.
I have even spent a full day on an install. so bottom line, its hard to fix a price on something you can not see. 
find someone who will come out and inspect the job and will give you a set price. your looking for trouble when your dealing with someone charging by the hour. BOB.


----------



## wrangler

2031pratt said:


> I am installing a storm door myself because that is something I am sure I can do, but I am having a handyman install an exterior door that charges hourly. How long should something like this take about?


Assuming a pre-hung door, standard install (4 5/8" jamb, fairly plumb) new interior trim and no painting, < 1 1/2 hours. Many factors can add to this:
Brick opening that is narrower than new door's brick molding
Installing into block walls
Under/over-sized opening
Painting of door or trim
Jamb extension if extra deep opening
Security devices
Cutting or trimming of flooring for new door's sill
Other misc surprises

Last month I removed and replaced an entry door that went very smooth and took less than an hour. The storm door, however, took almost twice that due to cutting, drilling of the holes for hardware (16 holes) etc. as they make them for left or right hand install and leave alot of the work for the installer to do on site. And not too surprising, the storm door cost twice as much as the entry door (storm door was a $300 Pella w/disappearing screen, entry was basic 9-lite fiberglass @$155). I always try to urge the HO do to their own painting to save them money, and me time that could be spent on the next job. 
HTH,
Brett


----------



## Bob Mariani

I take about 1 1/2 hours. But my brother takes 8 hours plus 3 hours for me to fix it the next day. So,.... depends on equipment, organization, experience and skill sets. I would not allow an hourly cost. Get three estimates if you do not already know a contractor that you trust to do this work. Do not pay until you have completely testing everything.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

buletbob said:


> .....I have even spent a full day on an install. so bottom line, its hard to fix a price on something you can not see.
> find someone who will come out and inspect the job and will give you a set price. your looking for trouble when your dealing with someone charging by the hour. BOB.


Yes, it can take as much as an entire day. As stated, it depends on a lot of factors, including whether you have the correct dimensioned door for the install. There are many aspects that have to be taken into consideration. Example: Siding, trim, casing, flooring, etc....
These all have to meet the new door seamlessly, for a proper installation.

FWIW - I generally alot a minimum of 6 hours for the removal and installation....because about 50% of the time, there are surprises and issues to tackle. It is rarely ever a quick process. There is carpentry and finish work involved, with the setting up and breaking down of saws and other power tools.

Personally, I'd never pay anyone by the hour to do installations of that sort. We price the door installation by the job. This ecourages that we do the installation quickly. Paying a handyman, by the hour, is essentially encouraging them to take their sweet ole time....

BTW - If I had to subcontract out a front door installation, I'd never hire a "handyman" to do it, let alone pay him by the hour....


----------



## Termite

You should never pay anyone to work in your home by the hour. Jobs should have prices that are agreed upon in advance.


----------



## Tom Struble

ive had doors that took me all day that worked perfectly then the next morning something rubbing or dead bolt hard to throw or not latching etc......guess im not that good at doors


----------



## sausagefingers

It's taken me an hour to hang an exterior door before, but only cause I had to remove the old one, set the new and and re-case the inside and cut the base to fit. I mean leveling, shimming, nailing, and screwing really shouldn't take more than an hour in my opinion. Now what everyone's said, like the opening being too small or if it's an old traditional foundation, and other problems that should be the only factor in it taking any extended period of time. But I wouldn't pay more than $200 bucks for it, assuming he's doing the removal, install, and disposal.


----------



## Tom Struble

wow your fast:thumbsup:takes me an hour to set up


----------



## HWConstruction

*Normal install*

Here in Indiana I charge $150 for a "normal" install. Normal means take the old door out easily and put the new one in easily. If I have to remove the brickmold or do any extra carpentry (rotten floor under threshold) the price goes up. Older homes with wider jambs are extra. If you have a door that cost $1200 instead of the average $200 door the price goes up. Lots of things to consider. That does not count taking off and reinstalling a storm door with the entry door either. Thats also extra. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2031pratt

So I had this done, and it ended up taking the guy about 10 hours. I pretty much was around the entire time, and although it *might* have been possible in 8, he pretty much had a lot to do. The door wasn't a match in size, some of the frame was rotted so he had to replace some wood, he was able to salvage some of the exterior trim, but had to cut and install new interior trim. It seemed long, but for what he did, it was reasonable.

Fortunately another job I had from the same company was done in 1/3 the time since everything fell into place and was easy. So I guess fortunately it evened out.

Plus I installed the storm door myself and saved some money that way. But I was cursing myself for not having a drill with enough torque to make the job go quicker.


----------



## SDC

Two months
Started right after Thanksgiving
Finished the tile on the inside two days ago....
You know the cobblers kid has no shoes...

My house...







a few of these got in the way

 
Same question on another forum.....same answer :laughing:
__________________
I have been doing so much with so little for so long, I can practically do anything with nothing at all.


----------



## Mop in Hand

Took me 4 days, last door I installed last month. New siding and paint on the exterior. Reframe the interior, drywall, tape, texture, paint, install trim and new theashold. Wish I could have charged by the hour.


----------



## sweetspiceytoo

What color and brand of paint is the front door? My house colors look really close to yours and I wanted a dark red/burgundy door!


----------



## JustFraser

Termite said:


> You should never pay anyone to work in your home by the hour. Jobs should have prices that are agreed upon in advance.


----------



## Gymschu

Huh??????
If you have a question @JustFraser you will want to start a new thread as this one is over a decade old. Some of the posters are long gone from participating on here.


----------



## JustFraser

A wise contractor knows that when he supplies a "quote" that he will be held to it so it had best be very clear as to what work is included. Very often when you get into a job you find issues you were unaware of and if you have not made it clear what the price covers, you are, as the expert, expected to know what you are doing, and have expected to find things.
I tell my customers (46 years and Many repeat customers) that a firm quote will be the most expensive way to go as I have to cover for any eventuality. I offer an estimate that I will hold to barring the discovery of hidden issues that I have not covered with them before beginning.


----------

